# Paradise Restored: A Biblical Theology of Dominion by David Chilton



## Mayflower (May 1, 2009)

Has anyone read this work on postmillenniumism:

- Paradise Restored: A Biblical Theology of Dominion by David Chilton

Is it as good as Gentry or Bahnsen book on postmillenniumism ?

Review of thoughts ?


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2009)

I like it.

No one book is the "best" in my opinion. Chilton has some worhtwhile ideas.


----------

